# What part of...?



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What part of this didn't you get? Ever say something and some wise one chimes in with, "Ya'll, what kind of word is that?" "Ya'll" is a simple part of any Southern sentence. Better put, it means 2 or more. Used in a sentence, "Ya'll going to the movies?" So what's the plural of ya'll? Easy answer, "All ya'll!" =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> What part of this didn't you get? Ever say something and some wise one chimes in with, "Ya'll, what kind of word is that?" "Ya'll" is a simple part of any Southern sentence. Better put, it means 2 or more. Used in a sentence, "Ya'll going to the movies?" So what's the plural of ya'll? Easy answer, "All ya'll!" =D> :mrgreen:



I thought it was "All Y'alls" or "Alls Y'all"


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

It depends upon where you go. I've been told that in some places, maybe like Georgia, that they use *grits* in place of sand during snow storms...Always thought it was a food stuff. Add milk and it's breakfast, add honey and it's mid lunch, slice of ham and dinner is ready. Shoot...who'd thought a little thing like snow could make it better? :-k :mrgreen:

I also understand that some of the police are using it in their bean-bag rounds. One shot can kill a Northern boy, takes multiple rounds on others from the deep South. Shake it off like skeeter bites!!!


----------



## John Letcher (Nov 29, 2008)

i thought it was "u ens" as in are all of u ens going.
john


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lawd, lawd, lawd, when people try to speak Southern properly it's like a comedy sketch. True, the plural of ya'll is all ya'll. Grits in Georgia however are known simply as "Georgia ice cream. Just hang in there like a hair in a biscuit, it'll come to ya.

DFrost


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Lawd, lawd, lawd, when people try to speak Southern properly it's like a comedy sketch. True, the plural of ya'll is all ya'll. Grits in Georgia however are known simply as "Georgia ice cream. Just hang in there like a hair in a biscuit, it'll come to ya.
> 
> DFrost


The visual David is too much, ya'll! :mrgreen: And to think I get busted on at work because I don't speak good English! They'll try taken my jeans next.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

First of all, why did Howard start this thread? He is on the wrong side of the Mason Dixon line  
What do you call someone who comes down south for a week and then goes back home? 
A Yankee !!!!
What do you call someone who comes down south and stays ? 
A Damn Yankee !!!
What do you call someone who comes down south, stays, and marries a southern girl ?
A Gosh Damn Yankee !!!! (clean version)

I LOVE grits
*G*irls
*R*aised
*I*n 
*T*he 
*S*outh

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry, where would this forum be without your touch of class? I can also see why you're a PE teacher and not history teacher. Delaware *was* a Southern state and one of the last to free their slaves. Being a tax free, sales tax, state makes us home to all the PA weenies/weekend navy, and the resting place for Southerners too fearful to go any further north.  

We seldom get the finest Southen girls at altitudes this high up. Their daddy's keep the quality VERY close to home... G. D. Yankees, I could be if a quality item tried to venture too from the the Charm of the South, Sir! :mrgreen: 

Now it's time to clean up an oil spill in the garage; yep those grits work great for that and when placed on a damp rag, they can remove rust from the truck bumper! =D> And folks brag about WD-40....shine!](*,)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

So any of you Johnnies know how to make moonshine? This yank would like to try some if we have a WDF gathering somewheres in the deep south which I believe is considered to be north of florida

All y'alls take care now.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> ...
> 
> We seldom get the finest Southen girls at altitudes this high up. Their daddy's keep the quality VERY close to home... G. D. Yankees, I could be if a quality item tried to venture too from the the Charm of the South, Sir! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Probably because Delaware rejected secession and stayed with the Union :-\".

From a Utahn who's ancestors stayed out due to the US Gov sending Johnston's Army in the Utah War just prior to the Civil War. Johnston then went to fight for the Confederacy. Plus with the Missouri extermination order... we aren't Yankees or Southerners. :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

John, you are good and correct. The plural for ya'll is "U ens". My grandmother was born in N.C. in 1889. I've heard her say U ens so many times. She was a Burgen. Don't hold this against me BUT, my 4 x Great grandfather was a judge and he locked up Daniel Boone for not paying a debt. His home made whiskey is what helped Davey Crockett get elected.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Howard
Them that can, do.
Them that can't, teach.
Them that can't teach, teach P.E.
But as I recall there were only 13 southern states and Delaware wasn't counted in that number.
BTW My wife's family is all from the south, and her father was the son of a share cropper/ preacher/ moonshiner.
And I don't care what anyone else says Howard, I think you are a nice guy.
I hope everyone had a good Christmas and is going to have a very healthy, happy, prosperous New Year

Terry

What would would Delaware if she loaned her New Jersey to Mississippi?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Deleware a southern state????? Yeah, bout as much as my great grandma wanted to marry Sherman when he visited. Give me a break. Plus, ya'll talk funny UP there.

DFrost


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Deleware a southern state????? Yeah, bout as much as my great grandma wanted to marry Sherman when he visited. Give me a break. Plus, ya'll talk funny UP there.
> 
> DFrost


They used to be considered Southern but they decided not to join ya'll in the war. So, considering them traitors to the cause, they've since been disowned. Sounds like Delaware families fought on both sides but their state leaders didn't have the guts to quit the union being a border state. By sticking with the Union they kept slavery going in Delaware a few extra years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_United_States
Notice Delaware is a "striped" state.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Every visit I’ve made to the South… (NC, SC, VA, West By God Virginia) Someone has always called me a Yankee. One thing I do know... everyone from the South knows exactly where the Mason Dixen Line is and how far they are from it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Every visit I’ve made to the South… (NC, SC, VA, West By God Virginia) Someone has always called me a Yankee. One thing I do know... everyone from the South knows exactly where the Mason Dixen Line is and how far they are from it!! :mrgreen:


boy, ain't THAT the truth! 

i'm from Indiana originally, and it's kinda funny that most of the ppl there came up from KY/TN, and they all say "all y'all". runnin' from the coal mines... 

the most fun i had when living in SC was reminding our best friends who won the War. OMG--i had fun with that! good thing they had a sense of humor too....better people aren't bred in this country than a southerner; love 'em and LOVE the cooking


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

War??? Are you referring the War of Northern Aggression thingy?

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Ann.... ssshhhhhh! No one told them yet that the war is over! #-o

Speaking of the cooking.... Sweet Tea... OMG!!!! YUM!!!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You know that you can also get rid of ants by putting GRITS on the mound...................but it must work fast 'cause I ain't never got one to sit there that long. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I married a southern girl. When we went and visited her family in SC, at one point her brother says in his best southern drawl "Mary Lynn, you sound like a damn yankee!". Y'all was replaced with Yo. 

Funny, Delaware's leaders not able to make a decision on what side to join in the Civil war. They still can't make a decision. Not much has changed in that respect. 

Oh, someone needs to tell Howard that simply because he lives in the "slower lower" part of the state on a farm, that neither makes him a southerner, or a *******. ******* is a lifestyle, not a geographic designation!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

******* is what happens when one works outdoors on a farm. The sun SHINES down upon you and bakes your neck *RED!* 

*The Old South:* usually the original Southern colonies: Virginia, Delaware, Maryland, Georgia, North Carolina, and South Carolina.[5] Nodis it says old south...I guessing the rest of the world saw how Delaware was leaning towards *Tax Free* shopping and was hoping some of the good would fall their way. It didn't! ](*,) 

And ya'll still don't get the sweet tea thing...it's bait for the ants. It was never meant for humans to OD on and hummingbirds are the only other partaker of such vial stuff! It ruins the flavor of good booze. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

If you want sweet tea, just add Yukon Jack Whiskey to unsweetened tea. Tastes great.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking them Southern boys are aware the War of Northern Aggression is over but their still fighting over who really won.
Most of theSouthern boys I've know well think of loosing teeth in a fight as a sexual expierience.:-o  ;-)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Bob
I think you are lying through your tooth !!!!

Terry


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I said "ya'll" before mama!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> Bob
> I think you are lying through your tooth !!!!
> 
> Terry


Terry I was wondering why it took him so long to finish a ear of corn! Just thought he was a slow eater...


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

In my family we had a name for slow eaters...............SKINNY

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I hear that Terry. We grew up not poor but challenged! Dad felt that if we were talking at the table, we weren't hungry. Hence the idea of "grub and go." Eat what you put on your plate and when you throw the dog a bone, watch him holler* "fair catch."

*Holler the verb, not Southern noun form for a valley area between 2 mountains! :razz: Ya'll!!!


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Terry Devine said:


> First of all, why did Howard start this thread? He is on the wrong side of the Mason Dixon line
> What do you call someone who comes down south for a week and then goes back home?
> A Yankee !!!!
> What do you call someone who comes down south and stays ?
> ...


*I guess being a NYC boy in Texas makes me a Damn Yankee. 

I get weird looks around town when I say stuff like "Hey, Y'zall, squeet" They can't figger out I'm wanting to take them out to breakfast. 

I even tried starting an English class for adults. They jest thowed stuff at me. I don't go near town anymore.*

Happy New Year, Y'zall!!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Russ
I too am a New Yawka from Brooklyn. My wife was born and raised in the true south. He family almost disowned her when they found out where I was from. I keep telling everyone that I am bilingual I speak english and *******.
Happy New Year all Y'all

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Russ if you butcher the Southern ******* language, can they send you back to the "parts unknown?" I have done decoy shows/waterfowl carving on Virginia's Eastern shore, these folks are amazing to watch. They will tell a story or have a conversation with you and their lips *NEVER* move! *Never! *

Forget the accent and slangs of the area. And I'm a quick one to pick up such mistakes of the language. I could sound like a New Yorker in 10 minutes if I apply myself. Where's Bill Gates, can he rub off on me for 20 mill? 

But to talk and not move your lips was something shocking for me to see...and they can talk loud too! ;-)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Russ Spencer said:


> *I guess being a NYC boy in Texas makes me a Damn Yankee. *
> Happy New Year, Y'zall!!


russ- if you were born north of the mason-dixon line,you're a "damn yankee". sorry, but it's true. but don't feel alone--i'm a damn yankee too


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ann freier said:


> russ- if you were born north of the mason-dixon line,you're a "damn yankee". sorry, but it's true. but don't feel alone--i'm a damn yankee too


Just for the sake of accuracy; if you visit the South, you are a yankee. If you MOVE to the south, you are a damn yankee. You see, it's not six of one or half enough to fill an egg carton.


DFrost


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

David
I thawt I already splained dat

Terry


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Whatcha got when you have 32 wimmins from Arkansas (add whatever state) in one room?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
* A full set of teeth!:-o =P~


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Howard, talk about lips not moving. That drives me nuts too. What's worse is if you cuff me, I turn into a mute. Can't talk without moving my hands and arms. 

It was funny when The Godfather came out. All of a sudden, the guys in the neighborhood were ventriloquists directing the NY Philharmonic. Terry, you know what I mean?

When summer came and the tourists started making the pilgrimage to Little Italy, the Wise Guys and Not So Wise Guys would come out and talk like Marlon Brando. Fugedabowdit.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

My uncle married a southern woman, and whenever he pisses Aunt Babe off she calls him a "god damned yankee son of a b***h"


----------

